# keeping a dog's coat healthy with eggs??



## lablover54321 (Jun 27, 2007)

some people tell me to keep your dog's coat shiny feed it a raw egg every day, but, others are telling me that it is not safe for the dog..... which is right??


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

raw eggs are perfectly safe for your dog, i wouldnt recommend it everyday though. Just be sure that you feed the whole egg, shell and all.

You will find better results with a good fish oil though.


----------



## ♥Forest♥ (Jun 15, 2007)

i dunno if id use the eggs raw maybe boiled or sumthing cuz of salmonella poisoning there are other options to keep ur dogs coat healthy sum ppl say use cat food i would advise not to tho unless u give lots of water since cat food is way too salty for dogs


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I feed raw egg, shell and all daily. 
There are a couple of supplements that I like- " Hair of the dog" by docsbled, Solid Gold seameal, or this one- ( just found it a few weeks back from a friend)- Inflight http://www.inflightcoatformula.com/dealers.html .


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

i use raw eggs teddy wont eat the shell but if they do then thats better as its extra calcium as well

i usally give one or 2 raw eggs a week 

i also give sea kelp when i rember one tablet a day is good its seaweed so its full of grate thing for a healthy skin and hair

also everning primrose oil and omeaga oils one capsual a day this keeps the skin nice and supple but even adding a glug of olive oil even works well


xxxx


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Wimble Woof said:


> raw eggs are perfectly safe for your dog, i wouldnt recommend it everyday though. Just be sure that you feed the whole egg, shell and all.
> 
> You will find better results with a good fish oil though.


I totally agree. I feed both my dogs raw eggs, but not everyday. Usually 3-4 times/week. I too use fish oils (salmon oil pills with omega 3), PJ gets 3 a day, Tysa 2 a day. 

With the eggs and fish oils, the coat on my dogs are MUCH better. Not to mention it helps greatly with shedding. Although nothing can save me from some hairy mounds forming during blowout season. 

What you feed also factors in to the coat as well though.


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

Where would you find a good fish oil, any vitamin store?

Also what brand do you use?


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Haidden said:


> Where would you find a good fish oil, any vitamin store?
> 
> Also what brand do you use?


I just get mine at the local pharmacies/drug stores. I use the Jamieson ones.


----------



## rsculady (Jun 23, 2007)

Do you mix the egg with their food or just in a bowl? I've tried this with my younger husky and our new rescued Golden and they just turn their noses up. LOL My older husky LOVES egg but only if I mix it with his kibble.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Its alright to mix it with the kibble.
You can also freeze them in the shell, and some dogs enjoy that!.


----------

